# Kanada LOL



## Thomas O`Reilly (14/1/16)

I've got a killer idea for a Juce any one that can help let me know 
here it comes Bacon & Maple Syrup could be a killer combo any one know where i can get bacon concentrate ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (14/1/16)

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> I've got a killer idea for a Juce any one that can help let me know
> here it comes Bacon & Maple Syrup could be a killer combo any one know where i can get bacon concentrate ?


TFA made a bacon concentrate (technically ) suitable for vaping up until very recently (it doesn't seem to be on their site anymore). Skyblue used to stock it, but apparently it was revolting to pretty much all who tried and they don't have it anymore. I also don't see it on Valley Vapour's site. If the thought of vaping bacon rocks your boat, you would have to order internationally (TFA themselves ship to SA at quite reasonable rates, but as I've said - the flavour is not on their site anymore. I see that some US vendors who ship internationally still have stock, e.g. http://perfectvape.com/bacon-tfa/ or http://www.ecigexpress.com/diy-e-li...signature-flavors/bacon-flavor-signature.html)

Enjoy and please don't send me a tester

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

Bacon vape is revolting... and I love bacon!


----------



## johan (14/1/16)

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neal (14/1/16)

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> I've got a killer idea for a Juce any one that can help let me know
> here it comes Bacon & Maple Syrup could be a killer combo any one know where i can get bacon concentrate ?



Can't help you brother, but if you come right can you find a Snoek and Custard to go with it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/1/16)

Neal said:


> Can't help you brother, but if you come right can you find a Snoek and Custard to go with it?


Sies, can see you're not from Cape Town, its snoek and apricot jam meneer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> I've got a killer idea for a Juce any one that can help let me know
> here it comes Bacon & Maple Syrup could be a killer combo any one know where i can get bacon concentrate ?



Welcome to the forum @Thomas O`Reilly 
When you have a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

I love TFA Bacon! Although it doesn't taste like bacon, more like Bacon Kips. It does unfortunately make the room you're Vaping in uninhabitable, this is strictly for outdoor use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/1/16)

I have some bacon, If you will pay the shipping its all yours!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

